# نظام المعرفة العميقة ( الجزء الثالث )



## magdy100 (1 أبريل 2008)

صدر اليوم إخوانى العدد التاسع من مجلة التقنية الهندسية 
ورابط تحميل العدد التاسع هو 
http://www.tech.nical.ly/index.php
وأقدم لك اليوم الجزء الثالث من نظام المعرفة العميقة والذى كنت قدمت من الجزئين الأول والثانى على منتدانا هذا
المقالة بالمرفقات


----------



## bebo_s_80 (5 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس أمجد (6 أبريل 2008)

شكرا.....................................................


----------

